# Cobra and Steel Mesh



## mharvey (Apr 3, 2013)

for your viewing pleasure...what you cannot see if the backside of the cobra..has a smudge...must have been some epoxy that smudged...and I will invest in the vibrator...to get out all the bubbles..this is with R and will move to Silmar...very picky....


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job on both of those. I have always liked the mesh blanks. Now on the cobra do you mean like in the snake cobra?


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------

